# Driada Medical



## SkroomKing (Jun 11, 2022)

Anyone have experience with Driada medical?


----------



## Iamnatty (Jun 11, 2022)

I know they been having alot of seizures to usa


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

I ordered some shit from them around the beginning of February. Test cyp, dbol, and Arimidex. No problems with the test, never ran the Arimidex didn’t need to thankfully, and the dbol I got absolutely nothing out of. No strength no weight gain nothing. Not sure if it’s bunk (would be weird) or I don’t respond well to dbol. Other than that no complaints too 21 days exactly from ordering it to it in my mailbox. They have “cool” packaging…? Other than that no complaints.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 20, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I ordered some shit from them around the beginning of February. Test cyp, dbol, and Arimidex. No problems with the test, never ran the Arimidex didn’t need to thankfully, and the dbol I got absolutely nothing out of. No strength no weight gain nothing. Not sure if it’s bunk (would be weird) or I don’t respond well to dbol. Other than that no complaints too 21 days exactly from ordering it to it in my mailbox. They have “cool” packaging…? Other than that no complaints.


Did you have the test, tested? How do you know it was good?


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 20, 2022)

Why. Just why order from over seas


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Did you have the test, tested? How do you know it was good?


No didn’t have it tested. They had some lab results from jano so I trusted that they gave me the same batch that got tested. I’ve been running it for the last 12 weeks and been doing good noticing improvements etc….


----------



## kawalaci (Sep 8, 2022)

I ordered sustanon, cypionate, oxandrolone, nandrolone pheny from Driada steroids twice and they have no effect, zero strength gain and zero formation, zero metabolism increase, they show bogus and fake tests on the active ingredients


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 8, 2022)

kawalaci said:


> I ordered sustanon, cypionate, oxandrolone, nandrolone pheny from Driada steroids twice and they have no effect, zero strength gain and zero formation, zero metabolism increase, they show bogus and fake tests on the active ingredients


Nice first post


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 8, 2022)

User testing and source testing didn't match up for Adex. Results are on Meso. IIRC the rep was also acting like a fool, fighting with members and wasting pages in his own thread.

Too many sources out there for that nonsense. None of them are unique or special. i wouldn't bother with them.


----------



## kawalaci (Sep 8, 2022)

I know all their operated pages and comments, the main thing is that it doesn't work at all, it didn't bring any strength, on the other hand, Alpha Pharma worked the best, the only quality product if it is available at all...unfortunately, they no longer deliver to my country...so Driada is 50% fake and In 50% of cases, it shows janosik test results on various websites, which does not apply to all ampoules


----------



## TomJ (Sep 8, 2022)

kawalaci said:


> I know all their operated pages and comments, the main thing is that it doesn't work at all, it didn't bring any strength, on the other hand, Alpha Pharma worked the best, the only quality product if it is available at all...unfortunately, they no longer deliver to my country...so Driada is 50% fake and In 50% of cases, it shows janosik test results on various websites, which does not apply to all ampoules



so you havent personally tested anything? your judging your gear off of feels? 
thanks for the worthless input


----------



## kawalaci (Sep 8, 2022)

I've been using steroids for 10 years and I just know which ones work and which ones don't the fake pharmaceutical industry is the biggest business in the world 70% of the steroids available on the world wide web have no active ingredients this is the truth


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

kawalaci said:


> I've been using steroids for 10 years and I just know which ones work and which ones don't the fake pharmaceutical industry is the biggest business in the world 70% of the steroids available on the world wide web have no active ingredients this is the truth


----------



## HassangLauser (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Driada Medical (Oct 5, 2022)

On our telegram channel you can see how we publish customer reviews, also we provide regularly updates of our product's lab tests, as well as blind tests. You have also seen the video of our laboratory.

You know that we devote ourselves entirely to our business, improve our service and try to help each client with his questions. 

We are not saying that we are perfect. But we do everything so that each of you is satisfied with the quality of our products. 

And if our products didn't work, it wouldn't make sense to put so much effort into our brand. 

There will always be people who claim that we are doing fake tests (which, by the way, you can checked on the Janoshik website). But this is just an excuse that they did not make enough effort to achieve success.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 5, 2022)

Driada Medical said:


> On our telegram channel you can see how we publish customer reviews, also we provide regularly updates of our product's lab tests, as well as blind tests. You have also seen the video of our laboratory.
> 
> You know that we devote ourselves entirely to our business, improve our service and try to help each client with his questions.
> 
> ...


Sweet story.

Keep it in the promotional forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

Driada Medical said:


> On our telegram channel you can see how we publish customer reviews, also we provide regularly updates of our product's lab tests, as well as blind tests. You have also seen the video of our laboratory.
> 
> You know that we devote ourselves entirely to our business, improve our service and try to help each client with his questions.
> 
> ...


Like @Test_subject said, wrong subforum you bullshitting cocksucker.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Like @Test_subject said, wrong subforum you bullshitting cocksucker.


They joined just to post their review of themselves, too. 

One comment wonder.


----------



## Liska (Oct 5, 2022)

Driada Medical said:


> There will always be people who claim that we are doing fake tests (which, by the way, you can checked on the Janoshik website). But this is just an excuse that they did not make enough effort to achieve success.


Amen!


----------



## Oml (Oct 5, 2022)

I’d love to pipe in here with some things I’d like to share, but, I’ve had no testing done in the Driada oils I’m currently using.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 5, 2022)

Liska said:


> Amen!
> View attachment 29514



i'm guessing the 😍 emoji isn't from Skankhunt.
Oh how i don't miss the fanbois that have what appears to be a physical addiction to roids and source cock.


----------

